# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Normal clownfish

## Killerwhale

Hi marine buddies,

I would like to ask whether you guys have any experience buying normal clownfish that cost $2. The Boss told me that the colour is more orange, therefore more expensive. 

Can anyone enlighten me why is there such more orange thingy clownfish. I thought we have only normal clown and true clown ? Is it they are using all sorts of market strategy to earn from us? 

I don't mind paying for a normal clown or true clown that is dear but I hate if the Boss try to play trick by classifying normal clown into more orange clown and lighter clown. Hence, selling higher price for more orange clown. 

If that the case, the market will become ??? They can sell a yellow tang more expensive by saying the tang is more yellow or golden yellow....

[ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## DragonGoby

Hi,

I suppose you're talking abt Hong Leong? I got mine from Patric at $2 as well, but for me the cost is secondary to the fish being healthy - mine are doing great, so I'm not complaining  :Wink:  

Regarding the colouration and price, sometimes the origin of the fish also determines the colouration and hence price as well. For example, most fish from the Red Sea tend to be more spectacular than their local/Pacific counterparts, and therefore credits their higher price. However, unless you're very confident about maintaining excellent water parameters, I'd say go for the cheaper fish first and slowly upgrading to the more expensive and collectable fishes. 

But I do agree that sometimes vendors make use of imaginary product differentiation of set their prices higher - in which case it's up to our own discrimination to tell if it's really worth it to pay higher sums of money for better-coloured stock, or if the so-called &amp;quot;brighter&amp;quot; fish are in fact really that much brighter-coloured. 

Regards,
Hong Yee

----------


## Spiff

[quote]
----------------
On 7/31/2002 6:21:22 PM 

I would like to ask whether you guys have any experience buying normal clownfish that cost $2. The Boss told me that the colour is more orange, therefore more expensive. 

Can anyone enlighten me why is there such more orange thingy clownfish. I thought we have only normal clown and true clown ? Is it they are using all sorts of market strategy to earn from us? 

mmmmm sad to say ya [ :Knockout: ] this is how most of them make money. since it looks very nice they will jack the price since they know someone will buy it.

its jus like true percula clown n common clown. true perc r going for $12 each while commons r $1. they partly charge high cos the colour of the true percs is very beautiful. n they know they will be snapped up.same goes for corals.nice coloured ones r ex.

but for the same family species, i think all of them go at a standard price.(unless they differ in size). y dun u go down to pac marine,reefworld in harlus n supreme in seletar to hv a look? their prices r very cheap compared to other lfs.

----------


## Killerwhale

Thanks for the valuable remarks. If the fish is really worth that amount, I will purchase. Just that, I'm piss off if someone RAISE the cost by saying stupid reason. 

Coral reef is such a beautiful creatures in the ocean and we are lucky to have it build in our own tank. So DON'T SPOIL the Market and let's us Singaporean have a affordable relax corner.[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Killerwhale

Spiff,

I have put up a forum titled Marine Aquarium in Singapore. Can you help by stating the exact address so that all marine buddies here can also benefit from it. 

Thanks in advance. :Angel:

----------


## dfstan

Correct me if I'm wrong, i've been reading about clown fishes and there are only true and false clown (referring to percula only). Of course there are other, such maroon, tomato, pink, etc... Anyway, pay what u think it's worth... :Wink:

----------


## kelstorm

false clown are known as common clown.. and they dun really go to the anemones...

clownfish, to me, that is the most ridiculous excuse that i hear.. just trying to rip ppl off.. go to pac marine.. they cost only $1 each.. colors.. u can choose.. bright, dull etc.. u choose.. all $1.. if $2.. probably bigger ones..

yes, i agree that ocean reef is very beautiful.. and i would like to ask those who wants to keep reefs, pls take good care of those corals in the tank and help in the preservation of the reef... only when your corals grow and flourish, u will get a sense of achievement.. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Killerwhale

When is the best time &amp;amp; day to visit Pac marine ?

----------


## Spiff

saturday morning :P

----------


## Tigger

Sibei sian. No Car cannot go there. Too ulu liao

----------


## Spiff

walk lar....not very far wat.15mins walk only

----------


## Tigger

I stay Sembawang leh. Go all the way to Pasir Ris damn siong liao. Somemore need to sleep on Sat as work so hard for 5 days. Next time jio u guys there can?

----------


## Spiff

can........but i only go on saturday morning leh ahhahah abt 10.30 like tt

----------


## Tigger

U walk there izzit? Next time u can show me the way and we can walk together. U never Walk Alone(liverpool FC song)!

----------


## Spiff

ya walk lor. walk wif hon. bo car, i only 16yrs young.hahahaha

----------


## Tigger

Wah, I tens yrs older than u. Good luck to yr O levels. Long way to go buddy!

----------


## Spiff

thanks. bah 38 days to prelim liao!!!!!

----------


## kelstorm

hahaha.. i only know the way there via car.. but no car leh.. hahaha.. and shipments for pac marine comes every thurs and fri.. but i dun recommend getting the fishes immediately when the fishes arrive.. coz they are too stress from the journey.. give it a day or two to rest.. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Killerwhale

hey guys,

Actually, we can meet near the MRT and walk in together. Then, we can sing ...here we go again, same old shxx again..... ha ha. Anyway, I sang that 13 years ago. :Wink:

----------


## Mez

Can i just ask, you guys think $2 for a common clown is *expensive*?!
For a 4cm common clown it is roughly between &#163;10 and &#163;15 depending on where you go. Thats $27 to $41...
Count yourselfs lucky! :Razz:

----------


## eZion

There's a LFS in Lor Halus thats got a good range of fishes, corals and live rocks. Check out their website  :Smile:  

Pacific Aquatic Centre
L35, Blk D Pasir Ris Farmway 2

----------


## bawater

clownfish, if u do visit a number of LFS over a period of time u get to know the market rates of species.
e.g
common clowns: pac marine &amp;amp; reefworld($1 all sizes), Reborn($1/periodicly),Keong Seong($1.50 for small,$2 for big),superstar pasir ris($2.50).
I don't think patrick uses that kind of strategy?does he? he knows his stock well enough.
&amp;amp; if u want to have a more orangy colouration,rotate foods fed, bloodworms/brine shrimp/market prawns/flake/pellet &amp;amp; a stress free environment.

sat morning is a good time for farms cause that's their full load- they already start packing/shipping sat morning.
Reefworld/Pac marine/reborn- stock usually comes thu &amp;amp; fri.
Sealife stocks diff as they come from the philipines, sometimes u find diff species there.

Mez: a clown or damsel reaches the UK at around sterling 2-3 Quid, they go wholesale at around 5 Quid in UK(thus the rest is your distributor/LFS mark up).
Imports of tank bred common clowns usually come in here at SGD 50 cents.A 100% is normal mark up thru each stage in the industry.
But i agree with Dragon,i don't mind paying the prices but only if they are good quality specimens-

----------


## kelstorm

james, u cannot compare like that.. Singapore is the centre of export for aquarium livestock and equipment

----------


## Killerwhale

Who is patrick ? You mean spiff ?

----------


## DragonGoby

didn't mean to say that pat uses such strategies - I'm sure he doesn't. He did not tell me if it was more orange or what, and I didn't even ask him how come it's $2, haha! As long as it's healthy, it good enough for me.  :Smile:  Pat knows his stuff, for sure - was just sharing with me how to successfully keep Gorgonians and showing me his BEAUTIFUL black tang and chevrons. [ :Grin: ] I think some of the water on his floor consisted of my drool man! =) But really, he's just honest - even pointed out to me which fish weren't eating and told me not to get them. 

Regards,
Hong Yee

----------


## Spiff

clownfish
patrick is the owner of hong leong

----------


## kelstorm

hong yee, the black tang.. is it an adult or juvenile?? an adult one is very nice.. it has a luminious blue streak just above its lateral line.. very chio..

----------

